# Have you ever wondered....



## Josiah (Jun 10, 2008)

[video=youtube;QAgLVFx_yh8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QAgLVFx_yh8[/video]

How anyone in the charismatic movement who professes Christ can possibly tolerate this level of wickedness? What will it take these people (if not ourtight bodily harm) to figure out that these men are actually false teachers and as such are dangerous? At first glance I thought he was just joking, doing the entertainment-from-the-pulpit thing, but then he kept going. The audience laughs as if this man is joking, but he isnt. I found it very chilling when he was giving account of what he claimed God was saying to him in response to his dissapointment at not being able to heal people who were crippled. When I see this man I am reminded of how violent men who were demon possesed could be and cant help but wonder if perhaps this could be the case with him.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jun 10, 2008)

Wow,
How do you respond to this defecation? I can't believe he and his audience is so stupid.


----------



## Hippo (Jun 10, 2008)

But the "gift of faith" told him to kick the old lady in the face, how dare you stand in the way of the work of the spirit.


----------



## Zenas (Jun 10, 2008)

I rolled on the floor laughing. 

I think that makes me reprobate.


----------



## blhowes (Jun 10, 2008)

PuritanCovenanter said:


> Wow,
> How do you respond to this defecation? I can't believe he and his audience is so stupid.



1Jo 4:1 Beloved, do not believe every spirit, but test the spirits to see whether they are from God, for many false prophets have gone out into the world. 

I'd love to know the criteria he uses when he tests the spirits...kick the lady in the head??


----------



## staythecourse (Jun 10, 2008)

Wiki says:



> Although there hasn't been independent medical corroboration of the nature or permanence of the healing, Bentley and his staff say they welcome as much documentation as people are willing to provide. [22]


----------



## Josiah (Jun 10, 2008)

blhowes said:


> PuritanCovenanter said:
> 
> 
> > Wow,
> ...



This goes way beyond what I remember in my pentecostal days. I wonder if he is under demonic influence?

*Smelly hands of the spirit*
[video=youtube;Nd80cqDOicE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nd80cqDOicE&feature=related[/video]


----------



## kvanlaan (Jun 10, 2008)

> This goes way beyond what I remember in my pentecostal days. I wonder if he is under demonic influence?



In my humble opinion, it's guys like this that give creedance to the idea of demonic influence in today's day and age, full stop.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Jun 10, 2008)

Zenas said:


> I rolled on the floor laughing.



I didn't quite roll on the floor, but I almost wet myself! I'm still crying due to laughing so hard! His story about choking the man yelling, "Come out of him, devil!" brings a whole new meaning to the idea of spiritual warfare!!! 

Ok... whew... (drying my eyes)... ok. I'm together now. 

That godless wretch!


----------



## staythecourse (Jun 10, 2008)

Just flat out weird. When he was shocked at the oil on his hands and said "Jesus" it was not good. It was using his name in vain in my view.


----------



## Josiah (Jun 10, 2008)

I think you guys need to let Mr. Bentley build your faith. Ever hear of the thirteenth resurection of the dead?

[video=youtube;DMgGU5qF75Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DMgGU5qF75Q&amp;feature=user[/video]


----------



## Zenas (Jun 10, 2008)

The oil on his hand is from his forehead.

The fact that people smelled it is disgusting.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Jun 10, 2008)

To quote my favorite philosopher... Bernard Fife... "He's a nut!"


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jun 10, 2008)

Zenas said:


> I rolled on the floor laughing.
> 
> I think that makes me reprobate.



I did the exact same thing. When I was unsaved my roommates and I used to watch Benny Hinn for kicks, made a great drinking game.


----------



## Zenas (Jun 10, 2008)

Wow. I can't believe we never thought of that. Not because it's so great, but because we were that bad. 

We all thought Benny Hinn and Falwell and the like were all riotously hilarious. Of course, I still do, but for other reasons.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Jun 11, 2008)

I just dont know what to say.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jun 11, 2008)

Zenas said:


> Wow. I can't believe we never thought of that. Not because it's so great, but because we were that bad.
> 
> We all thought Benny Hinn and Falwell and the like were all riotously hilarious. Of course, I still do, but for other reasons.



In a slightly  comment Charles Stanley also made a good drinking game, every time he said *listen* down one. In an even more  subject a friend of mine claims that us making a drinking game out of Charles Stanley led him to Christ. He claims that he would listen so intently to Charles Stanley while we would drink that ole Charles won him over.


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Jun 11, 2008)

"Leg drop the Pastor" ??

Is this "faith healing" or Professional Wrestling ???


----------



## SueS (Jun 13, 2008)

This whole "revival" is totally weird. I've watched quite a few YouTube clips of Bentley's antics in the last couple of weeks and they seem to get stranger and stranger. I was just over at www.battle4truth.com where a clip of Lakeland "worship" was shown. It was reminiscent of the drum solo in "Inna-gadda-da-vida" with a female dancer who looked and acted as if she was tripping out on something illegal. To think that this circus is attracting thousands of people to attend in person and is being beamed around the world via the internet is positively frightening!


----------



## Theogenes (Jun 13, 2008)

SueS,
I watched that clip....I think sh'e possessed by the spirit of Tae Bo and one of Charlie's Angels...
Jim


----------



## blhowes (Jun 13, 2008)

I just listened to it again. More and more unbelievable each time, both him and his followers...I'm waiting for somebody to set us straight and say this was a hoax, but I guess it must be true...

<Captain Kirk>
Beam me up, Scotty. There's no intelligent life down here!
</Captain Kirk>


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Jun 13, 2008)

blhowes said:


> <Captain Kirk>
> Beam me up, Scotty. There's no intelligent life down here!
> </Captain Kirk>



Someone once said, "The sum of intelligence on the planet is constant. It is only the population that is increasing."


----------



## SueS (Jun 13, 2008)

I became aware of this "revival" several weeks ago when a lady on a homeschooling board of which I am a member posted about it. She and several others believe it is the end-time revival which will lead to the return of Christ. Apart from their reaction nothing more has been said - I think everyone over there is either in favor of it or afraid of setting off a firestorm of controversy, although why actual clips of Bentley's antics would be controversial, I don't know! His words and actions speak for themselves.


----------



## Shane (Jun 13, 2008)

Every time I see something like this it just shows me how spiritual deception is. To think that people fall for this leaves me speachless. Its falsness is so obvious to even an athiest yet hundreds flock to these jokers.

It makes me sick.


----------



## blhowes (Jun 13, 2008)

Southern Presbyterian said:


> Someone once said, "The sum of intelligence on the planet is constant. It is only the population that is increasing."


Yes, and the population is increasing logarithmically...


----------



## blhowes (Jun 13, 2008)

I assume (though I'm not sure why) that this guy was formally trained at a Bible school or cemetary, I mean seminary. Anybody know where he received his training? (please don't tell me he didn't go to school, but went to the school of hard knocks...hee, hee...)


----------



## Galatians220 (Jun 13, 2008)

Where is Chuck Norris when you need him to, well, "take care of business" in a _particular_ pulpit?  

Where is MacGuyver when you need a microphone to combust while in use?

And why is anyone consuming time watching this RRC (Rubber Room Candidate)? 

Margaret


----------



## SueS (Jul 9, 2008)

blhowes said:


> I assume (though I'm not sure why) that this guy was formally trained at a Bible school or cemetary, I mean seminary. Anybody know where he received his training? (please don't tell me he didn't go to school, but went to the school of hard knocks...hee, hee...)






I read an article this morning - sorry, can't remember where it was - that said TB is a relatively new Christian and that he has no theological training. Why doesn't that come as a surprise?!?


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Jul 9, 2008)

SueS said:


> blhowes said:
> 
> 
> > I assume (though I'm not sure why) that this guy was formally trained at a Bible school or cemetary, I mean seminary. Anybody know where he received his training? (please don't tell me he didn't go to school, but went to the school of hard knocks...hee, hee...)
> ...




His training seems to be in professional wrestling.


----------



## Quickened (Jul 9, 2008)

I didnt watch the videos posted here but i have sen some on youtube. They left me disgusted.


----------



## Ivan (Jul 9, 2008)

Galatians220 said:


> Where is Chuck Norris when you need him to, well, "take care of business" in a _particular_ pulpit?
> 
> Where is MacGuyver when you need a microphone to combust while in use?



Yes, where, O, where?



> And why is anyone consuming time watching this RRC (Rubber Room Candidate)?



I viewed some of the nonsense on YouTube...and that's just what it is...nonsense.

One evening at our Wednesday Bible Study someone brought up TB and the silliness going on. We have one member who is of a pentecostal bent. He had nothing to say! Of course not! How could anyone defend such a thing.


----------



## Richard King (Jul 9, 2008)

this makes me sick


----------

